
We know there’s a gender pay gap in technology – what can we do about it? - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/we-know-theres-a-gender-pay-gap-in-technology-the-question-is-what-can-we-do-about-it-4dadfafc396#.r6locat0z
======
jotato
I want to be very careful here, and I start off by stating I have good
intentions :)

Has anyone seen the data that shows a gender pay gap? _I am not saying it isn
't true_ Anecdotally I know it is real, but I haven't actually seen data
showing it.

For example, I read articles that state "studies show" but don't reference
anything (or if they do, the study doesn't publish any data)

Here is what I want to know. _All things being equal, how big of a pay gap is
it?_ I wonder if some studies are skewed because of factors like years of
experience, a larger sample size of men than women, or place of employment.

Has any research been done (with publicized data) that shows all things+ being
equal, women make N% less

+All doesn't mean "all" here. What I mean is taken a sample of equal number of
men/women, with the same experience, in the same field of study, in the same
city. I expect anyone in Seattle to make more than someone in Butte, Montana.
Along those lines, I expect larger pay for consulting jobs vs startup. This is
what I mean by "all things equal"

Again, I am not disputing the claim. I am just really interested in seeing the
data :)

